# Aviary progress (pics)



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Woke up this morning and went out to Lowe's.

5 1/2 hours later...
Sorry for the messy basement, it is the unfinished area and had to build it there because the garage was too cold!


















Tomorow i'm going to finish putting the wire and the wheels on, then furnish it. This is all for little Echo.  

Edit: the image is distorted for some reason, but it is 6ft high 3.5ft deep (pretty sure?)


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Great project! I've been thinking of building an aviary too.


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Love it! My question is how will you clean the wood bottom out? Are you going coat it with something?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!! GREAt job...

What I would suggest with the solid bottom is to put down wood shavings on the floor. Many times at a feed store you can get a bale/bag of shavings for $5. It's easy to clean up and change out. You can even use a Shop-Vac to suck up the old bedding.

Also my tiels are in flights (outside) and I learned that an adventuresome one will aim for above my shoulder or head and fly out. What has helped was to attach some wire across the upper portion of the door opening so that you have to slightly duck to walk thru the door. If you have one trying to fly out they will land on the wire above your head.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

HappyWDWCampers said:


> Love it! My question is how will you clean the wood bottom out? Are you going coat it with something?


Thanks  Used a sealer on the bottom so moisture can not damage the wood and smells do not get trapped. Bedding is going over the sealer.




@srtiels
Wood shavings? Alright sounds good I really didn't know WHAT exactly to use for bedding so thank you

This specific cage (aviary) will stay inside all the time. Next weekend i'm building one that will be moved outdoors and indoors. So it will have thicker wire and stronger wood and a roof. It will be for Echo and the 4 budgies. I will use that idea so they don't escape, hehe.


I just completed it and it has to sit for another 24 hours while the sealer dries on the bottom. Will post a picture tomorow of the finished product!
I only got a chance to get one picture (my camera battery died  ) while it is in the garage drying.








You can see a couple perches I added and a little wooden shelf.

Edit: Thoughts on adding *another* bird or two? -since this cage is GIANT for little Echo (it looks small in the pics but it is at least 6ft high)


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

I put half of his toys in but it still looks bare, I will put the other half in when it's time for him to move him and i'm hoping it won't look too bare once it is up in the room it's going to be in. Any ideas? I'm sure it will look better with EVERYTHING in including bedding and dishes.



















Moved it inside, moving him into it tomorow.








Size comparison to my shoe.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Whoa that is a big aviary well done! that would have taken me months to do lol. 

I reckon you could put another 1-2 in there easily.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Solace! All together between two days it took me 10 hours. Weekend spent well if you ask me, or Echo. I'm going to email my breeder today and ask if I should have males with Echo or what. 

I'm waiting now for my Dad to wake up to help me move this thing upstairs then pics will be up of Echo inside.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a quick thought.... It looks like you used hardware cloth. If so, you might want to wash the wire down with vinegar before you put the birds in it. In my early years of breeding hardware cloth was a source for several of my tiels that wound up with zinc poisoning from climging up and chewing/beaking the wire.

What you can do is mix some ACV (vinegar) 50-50 with water. Use a mister and spray every inch of the wire. if you see any clumps of metal in the corners of the mesh use a wire brush to scub then to try and knock them loose. leave the vinegar water on the wire for a 1/2 hour, and then rinse with a hose. Let the cage sit in the sun for several hours before use.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

srtiels said:


> Just a quick thought.... It looks like you used hardware cloth. If so, you might want to wash the wire down with vinegar before you put the birds in it. In my early years of breeding hardware cloth was a source for several of my tiels that wound up with zinc poisoning from climging up and chewing/beaking the wire.
> 
> What you can do is mix some ACV (vinegar) 50-50 with water. Use a mister and spray every inch of the wire. if you see any clumps of metal in the corners of the mesh use a wire brush to scub then to try and knock them loose. leave the vinegar water on the wire for a 1/2 hour, and then rinse with a hose. Let the cage sit in the sun for several hours before use.


Ah yes the sheets were soaked in vinegar and water mixture that I saw on TalkBudgies. 

Here is the completed cage/aviary!!
















^Why is that image so distorted. Grr.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You did a good job!!!  You might consider adding a few perches at various heights that are lower.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

srtiels said:


> You did a good job!!!  You might consider adding a few perches at various heights that are lower.


Thanks!  I was considering that then I read that the lower half is never used. But then I saw how the only way up is to climb or use the ladder which doesn't go very high. I was thinking about building what Petco uses in the parakeet cage. It is like 1 thick dowel upright with thinner dowls sticking through it.

I think Echo loves it


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you follow a plan for this or did you design it yourself? What did all the materials cost you? I am wondering if this would be cheaper than buying another cage?


----------



## HappyWDWCampers (Jan 3, 2010)

srtiels said:


> What I would suggest with the solid bottom is to put down wood shavings on the floor. Many times at a feed store you can get a bale/bag of shavings for $5. It's easy to clean up and change out. You can even use a Shop-Vac to suck up the old bedding.


If I made one of these is there any reason I could not use shredded paper on the bottom? Is there a benefit to the wood that I am not thinking of? I used shredded paper under my cage now cause... well it is free. I just shred my junk mail.


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

HappyWDWCampers said:


> Did you follow a plan for this or did you design it yourself? What did all the materials cost you? I am wondering if this would be cheaper than buying another cage?


No but I would draw out a plan first. I'd get your measurements then go from there. If you have any questions ask I don't know if you have any experience in carpentry but pretty much I took photos off the internet and merged all the aspects I liked into one. Home Depot is a great place to ask questions, bring in a photo and they will help you find materials. Tools used were; drill, staplegun, circular saw, table saw, wire clippers, pliers.
Materials cost me 150$ total. 10 hours of work. An aviary online this size I saw for $1,500.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Squishy said:


> Ah yes the sheets were soaked in vinegar and water mixture that I saw on TalkBudgies.
> 
> Here is the completed cage/aviary!!
> 
> ...


Now that’s a brilliant aviary! he will be lost in that for awhile. I can’t believe the size of it!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Solace  I really wanted him to be happy and i'm thinking about getting him a buddy, eventually.

aviary/old cage comparison, it's almost embarassing  the aviary can't even fit in the picture hehe.


----------

